# Blast fron the Past: Taken



## Tabitha (Jan 9, 2003)

I have other plans for that saturday evening, but the video is most certainly set, assuming I can figure out how to work the cable timer too.


www.bbc.co.uk/taken has a lot of resources on the show - looks very interesting.

Any US folks seen this already and want to give us an idea of what to expect?


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 12, 2003)

I hope you enjoy it!!  I loved it!!! Can't wait to see it again in repeats!!


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

Anyone want to give a plot summary? Seems like it is just a rehash of the old Roswell landings/ Project Blue Book/ Close Encounters/ Dark Skies/ X-Files stories to me. This subject has been done to death!

On the radio, someone questioned why aliens would travel billions of light-years to kidnap Brazilian farmers, then leave again? I would expect something more like "The Day the Earth Stood Still", or even "Independence Day".

Edit: Watched the repeat of the first episode. It was pretty much as I expected. Just add 'Starman' to my list and you had the whole plot. It looked and felt very much like a '50's B Movie, only Spielberg could make something like that in 2003!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2003)

*Taken*

Did any of you watch it last night. What do you think of it? I missed the beginning but it seemed OK. Perhaps 10 episodes is a little too much.


----------



## mac1 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re:Taken*

I taped it, I give you an opinion soon!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re:Taken*

Any comments? I has half expecting something like "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", extended over a series, with maybe a few extra special effects aliens at periodic intervals. Didn't actually watch it, btw - but still curious. 


EDIT: Just watched episode 2 last night - well filmed and nice looking directing. But there was no hook in the story to make me latch onto. Nice historical perspective in terms of the 50's UFO craze. I'll watch out for the next episode and see if something actyually happens.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Jan 25, 2003)

*Taken - Anyone watch it?*

What do people think to the Stephen Spielberg 10 part show called Taken.

It is set around the roswell crash and how they discover an Alien race who are experimenting on Humans. The story then continues through the 50`s and 60`s and onwards.

Part 4/5 is on tonight (UK)

The plot is follows the common story of the roswell crash and the housing of a the ship at Groom Lake with a few variant twists to the story. it is very similair to Dark Skies.

It is a little slow at times and often predictable.

I think it wil be a hit for the consiracy theorists who often sumise that the reality of "ufos" is portrayed through the media in an attempt to de-sensitise the issue.

Anyway thumbs up or down? would it make a good series?

Ranger


----------



## timdgreat (Jan 25, 2003)

well i saw parts of it when it was on Scifi channel, i didnt like it, but dont listen to me in crazy:rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## reptile (Jan 25, 2003)

same here but when i first heard of it, I thought great  a new sci fi program to watch but the i firced myself to watch the first two but the the third one  i switched myself of and here i am typing now


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2003)

I missed the first ep, and couldn't really get into the second episode at all after not really knowing what happened before.  I suppose I watch too much tv already anyway!


----------



## sweetbabe (Jan 26, 2003)

i saw part of the first one and i found it boring so i didnt bother watching anymore but now  i wish i had cos its seem really good now


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Jan 26, 2003)

The show has got better with each episode. Strange thing is the underlieing story is Aliens are not a real threat. Apart from the people who are taken and studied or experimented on the show does give off a "Aliens are our friends" message.

But its only half way through things could change but it now is based in the 60`s/70`s and so far they have been benign.

Last night episode had a few plot flaws didt expect that from Mr Speilberg. (the 2 alien/human brothers, they were forgotten by the Alien father which doesnt match with the Jacob story line)

Still worth watching though.

Ranger


----------



## sweetbabe (Feb 6, 2003)

i watch 2 eppys last weekend that were on and its quite good although im a little lost about whats going on


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re:Taken*

Yeah, there seems to be no hook in the story. Its good but a bit washy and it doesn't seem to have much direction.

The aliens look awful and the concept is hardly original but I'm only really watching to find out what the ETs  want to do.

Last Saturday's episode was pretty good. The big jump in time makes it completely different from the first few, and the episode had a very conventional horror feel.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re:Taken*

Double posted. My computer's fault.


----------



## venusprincess68 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Free Taken Prizes*

I wish I saw the mini series.I'm at my internship at Universal right now and I'm kind of just taking a break to get some information on it.  I heard the mini series was really awesome and since I'm part of the free SCI FI street team (www.ufanz.com/teams/scifi) and some of the cool prizes are Taken things I thought if I won anything I'd appreciate it more. You guys should check out the street team, I don't know if there are any X File Fans or The Thing fans out there, but I think some of other prizes are like the Thing DVDs.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2003)

Is every single one of your posts going to include an advert for that site?

I sure hope not.


----------



## Eway (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm currently still looking for all the episodes.  I've watched 1 so far and I have not been turned off as of yet.  I'm just waiting until I get them all so I can watch the whole thing!!!

We'll see!!!


----------



## sweetbabe (Feb 23, 2003)

I watch the eppy last night that was on where that girl got pregnant and nearly died....it was quite a good one....im not sure how she got pregnant though cos i missed abit off it....


----------

